# Scooter laws in Mexico



## conorkilleen

I know I have posted this before but maybe has some new info that I can't seem to find on the internet.

I have my old Puch Maxi here with me in Monterrey. It would be considered a Bicimoto. I did not have to register it at the border as a vehicle. It has a 50cc motor and I declared it on my declarations paperwork as I came into the country back in March.

I have it assembled now and have been riding it for a few weeks around my local area.

My question is- Do I need to have plates on it? I want to ride it to the office tomorrow about 2km away and I am a little nervous about the Transitos here picking me up for not having plates as I did not have to register it as a vehicle when crossing the border. I don't want it impounded for not knowing the law. I have a Bill of sale from the US and the old registration from OHIO. I bought it from my father, basically transferring the ownership legally in the US.

Does anyone have any knowledge of the scooter laws here in Mexico?


----------



## jasavak

I would ask a transito in your area . My friend has a 150cc moto and I remember he had a plate on it .


----------



## conorkilleen

all of the 125cc delivery motorcycles have plates on them here. I have seen a few smaller scooters around where I live that do not have plates. I have not been able to go over to the Transito office to ask yet.


----------



## telcoman

I have a 50 cc scooter that looks more like a motorcycle than a bike as yours does. I have never had to register it as a separate vehicle either. It does have plates, although i take them off when I enter or leave the country hoping they are less likely to count it as street legal that way. I put them on while in Mexico. Scooters are one of those gray areas.


----------



## conorkilleen

telcoman said:


> I have a 50 cc scooter that looks more like a motorcycle than a bike as yours does. I have never had to register it as a separate vehicle either. It does have plates, although i take them off when I enter or leave the country hoping they are less likely to count it as street legal that way. I put them on while in Mexico. Scooters are one of those gray areas.


telcoman- What kind of scooter do you have? Do you use your US scooter plates when you are in Mexico? I have Ohio plates for mine because that was the last place it was registered, however I'm not sure if I should put it on here in Mexico since it was not registered as a vehicle when I entered and dont want to confuse the Transitos.


----------



## RVGRINGO

The problem, riding a scooter, is the lack of insurance. If you cause an accident, you will remain in jail until all financial responsibilities are resolved. Without insurance being available, you might need very deep pockets.


----------



## conorkilleen

RVGRINGO said:


> The problem, riding a scooter, is the lack of insurance. If you cause an accident, you will remain in jail until all financial responsibilities are resolved. Without insurance being available, you might need very deep pockets.


I'd be more worried about someone in a car smacking into me on a scooter than the other way around. Here in MTY everyone in cars looks out for speeding motorcycles as they are EVERYWHERE! I am more careful and aware while riding my moped than I ever have been. Its smaller than a motorcycle so most times drivers are not looking out for you...so you should be looking out for them.

Since there is no issurance available for scooters then I assume that riding a pedal bike on the road has the same dangers of "financial responsibilities" if there is an accident, right? Does this mean I should not ride my mountain bike due to not having issurance on it either?

There are quite a few states in the US (including the one I came from) that do not require registration or insurance on a scooter or moped of 50cc displacemtent. So I was taking the same risks there in the US as I do here in Mexico. The only difference is that I go to jail till they figure it all out.


----------



## RVGRINGO

No, you go to jail until 'you' figure it out. Mexico uses Napoleonic law and you are guilty until you prove your innocence at your own expense. Generally, the expat looses the case or looses his resources; maybe both.
Just a cautionary bit of advice ...... be very careful. If you cause an accident, abandon the scooter and run as fast as you can!


----------



## conorkilleen

RVGRINGO said:


> No, you go to jail until 'you' figure it out. Mexico uses Napoleonic law and you are guilty until you prove your innocence at your own expense. Generally, the expat looses the case or looses his resources; maybe both.
> Just a cautionary bit of advice ...... be very careful. If you cause an accident, abandon the scooter and run as fast as you can!


I don't think running would be a good idea. If I am caught then I could be deported and lose my job.....so....thanks but no thanks. I've never been one to run away from my responsibilities.


----------



## RVGRINGO

I was alluding to the Mexican practice of not carrying insurance and running away from an accident. It does happen frequently; especially if the vehicle has many passengers, as they may all be 'detained'. Odds are that the plates may be of doubtful origin and the vehicle may be a 'chocolate' and not traceable.
My tongue was firmly in my cheek.


----------



## telcoman

> The problem, riding a scooter, is the lack of insurance. If you cause an accident, you will remain in jail until all financial responsibilities are resolved. Without insurance being available, you might need very deep pockets.


You can get liability insurance for one. Its a bit pricey. I get it each year.


----------



## RVGRINGO

That's good news. Please post the Mexican underwriter and the agency to contact. Many folks claim they can't find insurance for a scooter, etc.


----------



## conorkilleen

The only insurance I have ever heard offered in Mexico for scooters is from the scooter rental places in tourist areas. They all say taking the insurance is a must, but really dont give any futher explanation of who and how its offered.

If it truly is offered in Mexico for non rentals, then I too would be interested to have it even if it was a couple hundred $$ a year

telcoman- Let me know what kind of bike you have and where I can get the coverage.


----------



## Mexicodrifter

I own a motorcycle in a suburb of Mexico City, Ixtaaluca. I registered it when I entered the country and kee it current by having my FM3. Scooter are, as said before, grey area which is treated retty much as "don´tbother the boy". Most all new scooters don´t have plates becasue the state cannot make them fast enough. or maybe the guys in the clink. Put your Ohio plates on the bike. Anyway, I would not worry too much about your bike. Most transitos will not know what it is l and will not be interested. Just obey the law of the road, "Save youself first!" and you will be fine. I am sure you use a helmet, as that is a law for the whole country, but only enforced when needed. You will never be asked for anything.


----------



## telcoman

Connor, Its a PGO 50 cc. I got insurance for it last year through Don Smith. This year I am using Lewis & Lewis. You cannot get collision, but you can get liability.

Technically speaking you have to get TIP for it if it is street legal, although I have also been told if it is under 150cc you don't. The problem is that if I do get a TIP it will have to be in wife's name. That is an issue since she has to fly home for a few days each year. So to be safe I remove the plates before I enter & put them back on after. Each time they have simply added it to my Vehicle TIP. I only use it to get around small towns or scout a safe route through one I don't know, for my RV. I also have it in a pinch if I break down somewhere. 

I usually identify it as a motonieta when I tell them.


----------



## DNP

Anyone used, bought, liked or disliked one of those 4-wheelers, for lack of a better name? or this the subject of a new thread?

Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


----------



## RVGRINGO

Some of the big ones with headlights and other upgrades can be licensed, but insurance remains a problem. They cost more than micro-cars, though.
'Normal' 4-wheelers are not legal on the streets.


----------



## jasavak

*4 wheelers*



DNP said:


> Anyone used, bought, liked or disliked one of those 4-wheelers, for lack of a better name? or this the subject of a new thread?
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum



I think it depends on the area . I've seen them on the streets in many locations . I guess it's the same as the U.S. My cousin lives in Payson , AZ and they are legal in town as long as they have headlights and a plate .


----------



## telcoman

Maybe not legal, but ignored.


----------

